
500 Startups Demo Day: Meet The 27 Newest Dave McClure-Approved Startups - MarlonPro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/17/500-startups-demo-day-fourth-summer-2012/
======
andiemartin
It's been an awesome day of demos and pitch decks so far!

